# Hitch Install



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I bought a hitch from U-Haul - it was only 44.99. I installed it myself in about 45 minutes. If I had to do it again, it would probably be a 20 min job. The directions were a bit vague in some parts, but over all I'm really happy with it!


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

What are you planning on pulling ? Just curious... I am scared to think of my GTO at the boat ramp spinning the rears on the slime.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> What are you planning on pulling ? Just curious... I am scared to think of my GTO at the boat ramp spinning the rears on the slime.


Airstream!


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Nar, there's nothing to be scared about, my old man used to own a Commordore S (v6) and it towed his 18ft fishing boat all day and never had a problems at any ramps. Go to Aust and rear wheel drive cars tow anything and everything (im sure there's a couple people here from back home that can back this one up). And to make things worse, the most rear wheel drive tow vechiles are utes, with no weight in the back over thinner back wheels, still no probs.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually just a place to mount a bike rack... no towing.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Im with you but over here in the states everyone thinks you need a supersized crewcab 4x4 diesel dually truck to tow anything larger than a shopping cart... Everyone laughs when they see the hitch on my car and think its gonna break in half or something.. Most would have strokes if they knew I towed cars,trailers and boats all over the USA for over 200,000miles with a lowly Astro van..
Common sense isnt really big here..




pab13 said:


> Nar, there's nothing to be scared about, my old man used to own a Commordore S (v6) and it towed his 18ft fishing boat all day and never had a problems at any ramps. Go to Aust and rear wheel drive cars tow anything and everything (im sure there's a couple people here from back home that can back this one up). And to make things worse, the most rear wheel drive tow vechiles are utes, with no weight in the back over thinner back wheels, still no probs.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Im with you but over here in the states everyone thinks you need a supersized crewcab 4x4 diesel dually truck to tow anything larger than a shopping cart... Everyone laughs when they see the hitch on my car and think its gonna break in half or something.. Most would have strokes if they knew I towed cars,trailers and boats all over the USA for over 200,000miles with a lowly Astro van..
> Common sense isnt really big here..


ain't that the truth


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Goat Kart.:rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Common sense isnt really big here..


Damn straight...... couldn't have said it better myself!:willy:


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

The_Goat said:


> Actually just a place to mount a bike rack... no towing.


That's a really good idea. I was wondering how I was going to be able to haul my bike and avoid scratching the car. How obtrusive is it? You got any pics?:cool


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry fellas for I do not have enough common sense for you, its just I have witnessed too many fellas submerge there rides at the local boat ramps beleive it or not towing 8-10' PWC's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> Sorry fellas for I do not have enough common sense for you....


I didn't mean that towards you.... I meant that people in general don't have very much common sense.... :cheers


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Its all good bro I need a vacation TGIF :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

It probably wouldnt matter what they were towing with if they did that.
I have seen guys put $40k trucks in the water here as well backing down ramps. And its salt water here,,total loss.. 
Idiots will find a way..
On the other side I have freinds that have launched and retrieved 22-24ft boats numerous times using common sedans and compact sport trucks and have never even gotten a tire wet. 
Driver is way more important than the vehicle used.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

CrazyAL said:


> That's a really good idea. I was wondering how I was going to be able to haul my bike and avoid scratching the car. How obtrusive is it? You got any pics?:cool


I don't have any pics yet... No, it's flush with the bumper, barely noticable.


----------

